# Wack Kenpo



## Mr. Wack (May 16, 2002)

Since I know how much ALL of you guys love the site...instead of taking the high road and letting it die, I've put it back up.  However, I won't print the URL for fear of censorship(because it's not censorship when it doesn't happen to you).  I will tell you that it's on Geocities.  Just search for wackkenpo(one word).  Oh, and you can always email me if you want the URL:  mrwack@hotmail.com

Mr. Wack

Thank you all for your continued support.


----------



## tonbo (May 16, 2002)

....yer a real human being, Mr. Wack.

I thought I would maybe give you the credit to check out the site and see if you had changed it in any way, or to avoid getting sued from people like KenpoJoe.  In short, I thought I would see if you learned anything from reading anyone's posts.

I did a search on Geocities, and on Google.  NOTHING under "Mr. Wack", "wackkenpo", or "wack kenpo".  I *did*, however, find a link to a few sites where "wack" and "kenpo" were both on the same page, but your illustrious site was not in them.

My guess is that you are just making noise again.  Fine.  Feel free to do so, we'll ignore you or make fun of you as we want.  

But I would HIGHLY recommend that you remove any pictures of instructors that you don't have permission to use.  Might be safer that way.  I don't think anyone would threaten to "beat you up", but libel or defamation of character could be pretty easy to prove with a copy of your website, a lawyer, and a desire to see you suffer.

:shrug: 

Peace--


----------



## meni (May 16, 2002)

QUOTE]_Originally posted by tonbo _

But I would HIGHLY recommend that you remove any pictures of instructors that you don't have permission to use.  Might be safer that way.  I don't think anyone would threaten to "beat you up", but libel or defamation of character could be pretty easy to prove with a copy of your website, a lawyer, and a desire to see you suffer.





Well said!

One might imagine that the individual in question is one who probably had an educational experience with kenpo and couldnt keep up with it or learn from it 

In one word 


a wack


----------



## Sigung86 (May 16, 2002)

Actually, Ricard might get Gou and go find him and beat him up!
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Dan


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 16, 2002)

Mr. Wack
  If your only purpose in coming here is to annoy our members, please save yourself and us some time and don't bother.

Bob Hubbard
MartialTalk Admin


----------



## tonbo (May 17, 2002)

What HE said!!!

And yer little DOG, too!!  (No offense, Gou!!)

Peace--


----------



## GouRonin (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> *And yer little DOG, too!!  (No offense, Gou!!)*



None taken. I find it funny that people are always insulting people with concepts like a _"dirty, low dog dog",_ or a _"mangy scoundrel of a dog",_ yet when you think of qualities and attributes that we admire like Loyalty, faithfullness, bravery, selflessness, you think, *"D-O-G!"* After all, who is man's best friend? Dogs. How many stories do you hear of moose saving their owners or rescuing little timmy from the woods? I don't see cats being used to find people trapped in the rubble of the world trade centre. How many seeing eye cows do people have? How many security people have guard pigs?

In the martial arts you hear a lot about tigers and dragons. When you think about dogs you think about the Dog Brothers. Hard hitting and real. For more ideas on the dog personality you might want to check out:
http://members.tripod.com/~kenpo_ronin/dogborn.html

As far as Mr. Wack goes, I would not be averse to paying this guy a visit. I think I might remember enough Kenpo to give an objective evaluation of his Kenpo abilities.


----------



## tonbo (May 17, 2002)

I have always had dogs as pets, and never regretted it.  Okay, okay, I have not really enjoyed having my clothes/furniture/books/etc. chewed up or my rugs stained when I had puppies, but the adult dogs--nothing could beat 'em.  I applaud them as a symbol of loyalty and tenacity.

Currently, my wife and I have two little Shiba Inu dogs--an old Japanese breed.  They were originally bred to flush game out of the brush.  These little monsters can RUN, and, lemme tell you, when they get fierce, they are just plain scary.  I saw a picture once of one that was facing down a bear......now, you have to realize, this is a dog that gets to be only about 14" at the shoulder!  Show me a cat that would do THAT... 

God bless the dogs.  And, well, maybe someday, I too can make it up to being a Dog Brother. 

Peace--


----------



## Turner (May 17, 2002)

> I don't see cats being used to find people trapped in the rubble of the world trade centre.



No, cats aren't being used, but I heard on CNN that they have figured out a way to use remote control to control a rat and they plan on strapping camera's to their head to go into the rubble of buildings.

Insults based with a canine theme are probably more effective as an insult because of our ability to relate to the critter. Dogs are so much like people... There are some good ones with all of the positive attributes of loyalty, strength and tenacity and there are some low down dirty dogs that seem to have no self respect or will turn on just about anyone.

Interesting site, Gou... Lots of stuff I can indentify with.

"Snoop Dog Doug" Turner


----------



## Seig (May 18, 2002)

Now that the topic of dogs has come up, I have found a way to post without going off topic or starting a new thread.  Today, KenpoTess and I adopted a new family member.  She's an 85 pound, 2 year old black lab.  Her old family could not keep her because of failing health due to advanced age.  After about 2 hours of the usual playing, getting to know you, searching the house routine, it was time to introduce her to the _other_ family member, a 12 pound tabby, named Mouse.  Needless to say, Mouse was not amused.  Mouse thinks that puffing up should scare anything, Dog was not scared.  Mouse spit, dog lunged, Mouse swiped, Dog slipped and lunged.  Mouse ran like hell, one length ahead of dog.  Mouse knows terrain better, and escaped.  Where the mouse disappeared to is a mystery, but disappear she did.  Later that night, Mouse and Dog were at it again, Mouse is apparently a south paw. Dog is apparently not as bright as originally given credit for.  If I hadn't been tallying up possible vet bills in my head, it would have been funny to watch as the cat tried multiple strikes with both paws at the dogs head.  The dog was fast enough to evade and to try a counter.  This could be educational, if not expensive.  Sooner or later, they'll work it out.  I just hope I have a house left when they do.


----------



## Rob_Broad (May 18, 2002)

Please get rid of this Mr. Wack character.  A joke is one thing but to keep pushing it this far is just rude and goes against the principle of friendliness that Martialtalk.com is known for.


----------



## arnisador (May 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bonehead _
> 
> *Please get rid of this Mr. Wack character.  A joke is one thing but to keep pushing it this far is just rude and goes against the principle of friendliness that Martialtalk.com is known for. *



I count one post by the individual in question, one warning from the admin., and 10 replies by forum regulars.

This suggests another way in which the problem might be (partially) addressed.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 18, 2002)

Click on PROFILE button under their handle.

scroll down and select ADD... TO MY IGNORE LIST

you will never have to see their posts again.


Please keep in mind that while I may or may not agree in a particular situation if someone should be kicked off MT because of a difference of opinion, If I kicked everyone off who said something unpopular, we'd have few members left, and might even have to ban myself.

It has been said before - "Don't Feed The Trolls".

Mr. Wack has been warned, his ISP complained to.  If he disrupts this forum again, we will take things to the next step.

:asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 19, 2002)

This is Bull...

Let me get this straight, This guy pulls our e-mail addresses off of this forum (among others), spams us his web address, creates a web site which is inflamtatory, degrading, and disrespecful to those in our community, and all you're gunna do is tell us to block him? THAT'S A CROCK OF BULL!!!

You temporarily threw Gou Ronin off of this site for less!!! Forgive me for saying... YOUR JUDGEMENT STINKS!!!


----------



## Rob_Broad (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *This is Bull...
> 
> ...



I second it.  All in favor say I


----------



## GouRonin (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *This is Bull...
> Let me get this straight, This guy pulls our e-mail addresses off of this forum (among others), spams us his web address, creates a web site which is inflamtatory, degrading, and disrespecful to those in our community, and all you're gunna do is tell us to block him? THAT'S A CROCK OF BULL!!!
> You temporarily threw Gou Ronin off of this site for less!!! Forgive me for saying... YOUR JUDGEMENT STINKS!!! *



Oh Billy. You're so emotional. Heh heh heh...

Relax man. The wack guy is gone. He's a one hit wonder with no staying power.

We all have better things in our lives to worry about than one or two posts by a guy with _"issues."_

As I like to say, "*Some days you're the dog, and some days you're the hydrant.*"

Cheers.


----------



## GouRonin (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *If I kicked everyone off who said something unpopular, we'd have few members left, and might even have to ban myself.*



Now that would be funny...wouldn't it?
 
You don't happen to have any bubblegum do you? I seem to be all out of bubblegum.
:shrug:


----------



## Kirk (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bonehead _
> 
> *I second it.  All in favor say I *



Aye!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 19, 2002)

Ok ...let me nip this in the *** right now...

*"Pulls e-mail addresses off forum" *
To do that, he would need admin access.  He can e-mail you through the forum, but your address should NOT be visible to him unless you reply.  In that case, YOU GIVE THE ADDRESS OUT, not us.

I can not control if he gets it from other forums.  Take it up with those forums admins.

*"spams us his web address"*
SPAM is a reality on the net...learn to use the delete function.  Complain to his ISP.  Use a filter.  Get a mail service that allows you to block emails at the server level.


*"creates a web site which is inflamtatory, degrading, and disrespecful to those in our community"*
So?  Theres worse sites out there than that one.  Deal with it.  What is worse?  A site with a picture of you going "Oink Oink" or a site featuring a 5yr old being raped? Gee....I guess they are the same aren't they? You don't like the site, don't go there.  Complain to the ISP that hosts it.  Oh wait, others did, and gee, the sites down, the guy booted.  Hey, the system works, wow.  

*"and all you're gunna do is tell us to block him? THAT'S A CROCK OF BULL!!!"*
Yup.  You don't like it, thats just tough.  You want me to ban people for being an ***?  Gee whiz Billy, guess I should just turn the site off huh?  Name 1 person on here who'se got more than 5 posts who hasn't pissed off someone else here, or said something outta line.

I told ya how to use the features of this forum to selectivly remove those you just don't want to hear from.  Is Wack a troll? Maybe...then again, maybe he's one of you guys having a good laugh at how stupid some of this is.  

*"You temporarily threw Gou Ronin off of this site for less!!! Forgive me for saying... YOUR JUDGEMENT STINKS!!! "*

You are entitled to your opinion....Gou, and others have been temporarily canned for various reasons...GOU WAS THE -ONLY- ONE LET BACK IN.  The rest are gone.   I will not go into the details as they are none of your damn business.  Understand that there are facts you do not have, that we are not going to bring up what led to that particular issues resolution.

We try to run this site to allow for as many opinions as possible, even those we disagree with.  I spend 30+ hours on here each week, moving posts that people stick in the wrong forums, tracking down hiccups, reading posts, difusing flames, etc. We estimated that it costs about $90,000 US / year to run this place in cash and time. 

Gou made a good point. "He's a one hit wonder with no staying power.  We all have better things in our lives to worry about than one or two posts by a guy with "issues." "

This guy wanted attention...you gave it to him.  He violated some individuals rights..they used the system to take care of it.  Guy comes back and taunts you all again...so, you scream to ban him. Maybe we should, maybe we shouldn't.  Fact is, this isn't a democacy.  If we get enough complaints we will act.  But make em better than "Hes a Troll" and "Hes a jerk". 

I don't say I'm perfect, I don't say we don't make mistakes.  I understand you're pissed cuz this guy took some shots at friends.  But I try to err on the side of giving people a chance, rather than boot em after 1 screw up, or misstep.  I can think of at least 5 members (including 2 in this thread) who had folks asking they be banned....

:soapbox: 

And Gou.... The guy with the gum has long since left the building, but I'll see if I can find you some...hey, theres a store within an hours radius of you..try there. 





> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *This is Bull...
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirk (May 19, 2002)

Although I feel he should be banned, I respect your sticking
to your guns, and trying to keep the board within your vision.


----------



## C.E.Jackson (May 19, 2002)

Well.... This has been an interesting thread!  This is the second thread I've looked at. Having never seen the site in question I can still read between the lines as to it's content.  However even more interesting are the "personalities" that have come to light. I always try to be sensible, informative and contributing when I post, however I'm sertainly not "above" voicing my oppinions as well. I can see I'm in good company. This is going to be a rather interesting group. Keep up the good work!


----------



## GouRonin (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *And Gou.... The guy with the gum has long since left the building, but I'll see if I can find you some...hey, theres a store within an hours radius of you..try there.*



:rofl: 

Next time I come visit make sure you have some for me will ya?

:rofl: 

Cheers!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 19, 2002)

One other point to consider...

Should we Ban people for their actions on -other- sites?

Mr. Wack made a site that was insulting to many...he posted the link here, and a taunt.

The site wasn't here though, nor were his comments.  

People have taken direct, personal shots at me on other forums, and shots at MartialTalk in general.  I can let them roll off my back, as I believe I'm above such pettyness (in most cases, I'm only human )

Leave the Mr. Wacks of the world to their own small, narrow section.  Ignore him, complain about him to the right people, etc.... but then move on.  Theres too much else out there for us to ponder together.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *Let me get this straight, This guy pulls our e-mail addresses off of this forum (among others), spams us his web address*



He cannot get your e-mail address unless you reveal (check your profile). It is not clear to me that this counts as spam, which is typically defined as "the same thing many times" not "objectionable posts" (see e.g. the USENET newsgroup news.admin.net-abuse.usenet, where this is often discussed, or the other news.admin.net-abuse.* groups).




> *
> creates a web site which is inflamtatory, degrading, and disrespecful to those in our community, and all you're gunna do is tell us to block him? THAT'S A CROCK OF BULL!!!*



Mr. Hubbard has made a clear warning and is obviously considering this a serious matter. Others have been banned or suspended, but it's always a last resort. Being reluctant to invoke the moderators' authority isn't done for the benefit of the annoying--it's to preserve the general users' freedom as much as possible and to make it clear that you can speak your mind, within limits. I note that you felt free to say *YOUR JUDGEMENT STINKS!!!* to the administartor of the whole site. A policy of "moderation in moderation" (i.e. light moderation) is what makes it that kind of site.



> *
> You temporarily threw Gou Ronin off of this site for less!!!
> *



I feel that the decisions made with repect to *GouRonin* and with respect to the user under discussion are consistent and proper.

Let me point out that the mods. frequently issue PM/e-mail warnings to users that you may not see. The lack of a ban does not mean that something is not being done. But we edited the post and issued two warnings; we are working up slowly to an unfrotunate result (banning) that we hope can be avoided. The mods. will *not*, however, be a tool in anyone's battle against this user and his insults to their art--we have developed principles for MartialTalk and are trying to stick to them.



> *
> Forgive me for saying... YOUR JUDGEMENT STINKS!!! *



I disagree. I think Mr. Hubbard's judgment is excellent.

Certainly, banning *Mr. Wack* immediately would have been the easy and popular thing to do.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## Klondike93 (May 19, 2002)

I thought the moderators were doing a good job with this one, what's the big deal? I haven't been spamed by this "troll" (I originaly said that one I believe)    Let it go now, back more fun and talk.

So what's up with the bubble gum?   



:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 19, 2002)

A joke between Gou and myself over a former poster here.


----------



## Seig (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> Name 1 person on here who'se got more than 5 posts who hasn't pissed off someone else here, or said something outta line.
> 
> [/B]


Me?


----------



## tonbo (May 20, 2002)

Klondike:

While this may be an "in" joke between Gou and Kaith, from what I remember (and what Gou somewhat supports from his post), it is a quote (and a good one, too!!) from the movie "They Live".  This is a John Carpenter flick, pretty campy, about aliens that are taking over the earth.  They are disguised as human, and you can only see them for what they are by wearing special sunglasses.

The "hero" of the film is played by Rowdy Roddy Piper, the former pro-wrestling star.  He is great in this movie.  Any way, he walks into this corner market, hunting aliens, and announces: "I have come here to kick a** and chew bubblegum......and I am all out of bubblegum."

Great movie.  Can't take it seriously, but then again, that is John Carpenter sometimes, huh?

Thanks for bringing that memory back, guys.....gave me just the chuckle I needed this morning!!  

:rofl: 

Peace--


----------



## Michael Billings (May 20, 2002)

Tonbo,

Thanks for the reference ... I had to chuckle and respond.  I remember the movie and now am laughing about the response hee-hee.

PS - Good job moderators, although I understand Billy Lears frustrations.  Other Forums will delete threads and just eliminate flame wars or incendiary sites prophylactically; while some encourage and participate in disparaging, or worse, comments from the moderators themselves.  Freedom of speech, eh?  A novel idea.  Adults policing their own posts and forums ... my oh my - what will they think of next?

Kudos,

Michael B.


----------



## Kirk (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Me? *



Oh, what is that, some sort of 'holier than though' type of thing?
Are you some sort of forum god, most high who could never
possibly tick someone off.  Just who the hell do you think you 
are????  I'm PISSED!   And what the heck kind of name is SEIG
anyways?!?!  Is that some sort of foreign language for "martial
arts god" ??!?!?  What's your problem anyways?

hehehehe .... only kidding of course.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:flame: :roflmao:


----------



## tonbo (May 20, 2002)

> Me?



Yeah, Seig!!  Kirk beat me to it.......you have pissed me off, and I think you are outta line!!  (Wait, you *do* have more than 5 posts, right?  Ok.  Cool.  Then I can say that...hehe).  :soapbox: 

Okay, that's been said.  Now you can join the club.   

Wouldn't want you to feel left out, Seig.   

Just kidding, of course.  I haven't been offended (yet?) by anything you have posted.  

Okay....back to my somewhat sane state....... 

Peace--


----------



## Klondike93 (May 20, 2002)

Now I remember (smacking self in forehead). 

Oh, Seig, you haven't ticked me off yet (but you can keep trying if you want).  


:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 21, 2002)

Seig is a shortened form of my last name.  I am glad some one has finally recognized my godliness.  If you have a problem with it, come up here to Mt Olympus and we'll discuss it.


----------



## Seig (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*Must.......Try......Harder!!!!!!*


----------



## tonbo (May 21, 2002)

: puts on flame-proof undies and ballistic armor :

Ready when you are......fire away......

:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: 

Peace--


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 21, 2002)

I'm pissed off too! You went way out of bounds when you assumed that you didn't piss me off before! But, now... I'm... I'm... I'm... only joking!

"When somebody asks you if you're a god, YOU SAY YES!!!" :rofl: 

Seriously Though...

I disagree with censorship for the most part, but I don't think that advertising the kind of hateful things that Mr. Wack has, (by posting his link everywhere, and sending unsolicited e-mail to everyone), is something that should be endorsed by "Freeom Of Speech". Although he didn't use my picture on his Jabba The Kenpoist web page, he did use some pictures of some people that are close to me. I thought it was disgraceful & wrong!

Is discrimination acceptable toward fat people, and only not acceptable when it comes to race? or religion? If the KKK came on this message board and posted a link to a web page that portraited black people in a "joking" manner, would you delete the post? Or, would you let it stand?

What if "Mr. Wack" got his hands on your picture, and put it up on his web site with some discriminatory content? Is that so far fetched? You should read what he put up there now... "The Gloves are off, and nobody is safe..."

I think that HATE *should* be censored, deleted, burned, and erradicated!!! It doesn't matter if you are black, white, gay, straight, fat, or skinny... I'm Color Blind, but when you stand idle while someone "Makes Fun" in a hateful way... Then you are a waste of skin in my book!

Remeber: True Evil is when good people do little, or nothing to stop the bad things in the world. 

My Opinion,
Billy Lear
United Kenpo Systems


----------



## tonbo (May 21, 2002)

....wasting a lot of time on this guy is just pointless.

Yes, he's annoying, and I think he should be shut down for his weak attempt at humor.  Obviously, he had a poor childhood, and doesn't feel love from society, or his mommy didn't sing him to sleep, or something messed up like that.

I was offended at the fact that he put up people's pictures and ridiculed them.  That is not free speech, in my book, and I agree with you.  However, I think that the people in question are going to have more of an impact (maybe literally?) on Mr. Wack than *I* am.  *I* may be offended, but what about the people whose pictures those are?  We've heard from one of those people, but not all of them.  If they are offended, it is up to them to take Mr. Wack to task, not me.  He will just ignore me or taunt me more....and I will then be at his level.  The offended parties, on the other hand, can lodge formal complaints to his ISP, etc. and get his site yanked.  Done enough times, he may just get the picture.  They can also get him for slander or libel, as he is defaming their character unjustly.

You are very right, Mr. Lear, when it comes to discrimination.  I think it should be pulverised, myself.  Ground down to dust so fine that the wind won't even carry it.  I won't stand by and watch as someone comes in and posts offensive material--I will stand up and say something, and I have in this case.  The only difference in this case, to me, is that your example puts the KKK up against Mr. Wack.  The KKK is a disgraceful body of bigots that should be reviled as both an organization and as a collection of wrong-minded people.  Their work ought to be censored at every turn.  Mr. Wack, on  the other hand, is an annoying child who is about to get smacked and sent to his room (if those offended go after him).  

Hey, I'm all for the elimination of prejudice AND stupidity.  This guy, though, is a sorry little worm who came in to town here to stir up the bees, and he did.  I don't find him threatening; I DO, however, find him annoying, ridiculous, stupid, disrespectful, so on and so on, and a troll who has gotten the attention he came for.  Hopefully, now he can go back under his rock and smile himself to sleep.

For all those guys whose pictures were used on this dippy website:  I'm with you.  Lemme know if I can do anything, and I'll be happy to.  I'll sign complaints, write emails, you name it.  Just lemme know.

To Mr. Wack:  Get lost, get a life, and when you reach puberty, come back and try again.

Peace--


----------



## Seig (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I agree with you.  I was ignoring himand trying to belight hearted on the rest of the topic.  Had he used my picture, which a year ago would have fit in, albeit I am not a high enough rank, I would have had to find him, demonstrated Falling Fat Man on him and then done Crashing Boulders.  Your statement of True Evil is dead on accurate, every war in this world could have been avoided had the good people not let the radicals gain control.


----------



## GouRonin (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *"When somebody asks you if you're a god, YOU SAY YES!!!" *



I always do anyway.



> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *"What if "Mr. Wack" got his hands on your picture, and put it up on his web site with some discriminatory content? Is that so far fetched?*



Hey, I can only have a few pics of me on the web at any given time. I am so d@mn good looking that _"tiger beat"_ and the other multitudes of fan mags would soon go out of business because my mug was available for free. I say if this Mr. Wackie wants to take my picture and make some money off it then he better make sure I get my royalties.


----------



## arnisador (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *I don't think that advertising the kind of hateful things that Mr. Wack has, (by posting his link everywhere, and sending unsolicited e-mail to everyone*



I was not aware that people were receiving unsolicited e-mail over this. Was it sent through the MartialTalk interface or were the addresses found some otehr way? Remember, if this system is used your address is not revealed to the sender. Again, I was not aware of this (I am traveling and may have missed something). Can you send me a copy of the message with _full_ headers (at arnisador@martialtalk.com)?



> *You should read what he put up there now... *



Please! I wouldn't want to do so.

We felt that editing the URL was the right balance--people would know something was out there and what the general issue was but the site itself wouldn't be advertised. It was a tough call, but there were enough posts in the thread by that time that removing the entire message would have left people wondering what the thread was about. This wasn't an easy issue but when we were informed that some of our members' pictures were at the site it became rather easier to take _some_ action. We want to keep this place friendly.

Discrimination is something we don't wnt here--of any sort. I think we are in general agreement--I ask you to recognize that we rapidly removed the information from the post that led people to the site, issued warnings, and monitored the thread. We felt that this was sufficient action. We want to be hesitant to "strike", as any martial artist should be.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 21, 2002)

These guys know what they are doing!! ....... This is the best Public Board out there ....  Trust them to keep it that way......  I do.  They will ban anyone that brings distasteful material..... after proper warnings.......

Dennis

:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 22, 2002)

I come to you with my Key Board (102 keys), I am no censor, but should I be forced to defend myself, the members, or the board, whether it be a matter of flames or trolls, of honor or integrity, then here is my keyboard (102 Keys), I will moderate you.


----------



## Kirk (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I come to you with my Key Board (102 keys), I am no censor, but should I be forced to defend myself, the members, or the board, whether it be a matter of flames or trolls, of honor or integrity, then here is my keyboard (102 Keys), I will moderate you. *



ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:roflmao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 22, 2002)

:shrug: I dont know if I should be complimented, or insulted.




You have to picture your moderation team here, is superhero outfits, posing dramatically.

he  he  he

:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 22, 2002)

Stronger than a troll, faster than a flame, able to lock threads with a single click.......


----------



## Klondike93 (May 22, 2002)

Stop! Stop! I can't take it anymore, my sides are killing me!!

Oh, wait, that's just from some training I did last night :shrug: 

Oh well, continue...............


:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 22, 2002)

Nah, that's just gas, pass me another chili-dog


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 22, 2002)

Seig is a Brown now!


----------



## Turner (May 23, 2002)

Yeah, all of that gas will have that effect on your drawers. Lay off the chili-dogs, Seig!


----------



## Seig (May 23, 2002)

GD, Thank you.
Turner, Sadly, I have laid off the Chili-Dogs  But That's why my belt keeps getting bigger


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I come to you with my Key Board (102 keys), I am no censor, but should I be forced to defend myself, the members, or the board, whether it be a matter of flames or trolls, of honor or integrity, then here is my keyboard (102 Keys), I will moderate you. *



That has to be one of the funniest things that I have ever read on a martial arts forum!!! Seig... that was too funny. Keep 'em comming dude!

As for the moderators... I agree with everyone about one thing... This is the best Kenpo Forum on the Net to date... And the moderators on it are a step above the rest. I just disagree with them this one time. If Wack does cross your line in the future... Drop the hammer on him! I wanna hear him go splat!

Salute,
Billy Lear
United Kenpo Systems 
:asian:


----------



## Les (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally Posted By Les_
> Gou, did you notice that DOG is GOD spelt backwards?



Gou isn't exactly the sharpest tool in the shed, if you know what I mean. Although that is an interesting fact you have pointed out... So like... um... he is like the reverse of a god? I would agree with that... Gou has no divine features, except his un-godly beauty... oh wait that's right... *UN-GODLY = Not like a god*... oops. Am I bad. Well at least he's the king of his castle (Which is entirely true, until his wife Jackie gets home).

Gou's Crazy Friend,
Billy:drink2tha
United Kenpo Systems


----------



## Seig (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Why do I hear *The Man Song* playing in the backround?:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 24, 2002)

I didn't know anyone else knew that one........ LOL

 :rofl:


----------



## tonbo (May 24, 2002)

Know it *well*, in fact.  Used to be quite popular at my old job....and I got to hear more than I wanted of it.

Funny, and true of some of the guys I know.  Not me, fortunately, as my wife and I are pretty darn equal when it comes to things around the house......

Here's a couple of other quotes that are somewhat related:

"My wife is very iconoclastic.  She walks on the ground I worship" -- Dennis Miller

"I may not wear the pants in the family, but I have exclusive rights to the zipper"  -- Anonymous

Peace--


----------



## arnisador (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *As for the moderators... I agree with everyone about one thing... This is the best Kenpo Forum on the Net to date... And the moderators on it are a step above the rest. I just disagree with them this one time. *



No problem! I can't tell you that I'm 100% confident I'm right, frankly--I'm just doing what I think is best. Thanks Mr. Lear, *Goldendragon7*, and others for your positive comments.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## vincefuess (May 26, 2002)

Are better than cats, as the World Trade Center thing shows with the rats and cameras.  I'll never understand why people like cats, much less love them.  This "Wack" guy is a cat, metaphorically if you get my drift. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (May 26, 2002)

Just try and imagine what this place would be like without me. Damn, I feel sorry for people who have not had the good fortune to taste my stellar, rapier wit, and innovation and original thought processes.

I can't even comprehend the fact that there are people out there who haven't met me and been allowed to bask in my glory.


----------



## Klondike93 (May 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Just try and imagine what this place would be like without me. Damn, I feel sorry for people who have not had the good fortune to taste my stellar, rapier wit, and innovation and original thought processes.
> 
> I can't even comprehend the fact that there are people out there who haven't met me and been allowed to bask in my glory. *



Excuse me while I get my waders on and grab a big shovel, the bull's getting pretty deep here. 

(scratching head) stellar, rapier wit? hmmm, whats next good looks?

comrade, comrade, comrade   

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (May 26, 2002)

I'd let you in on how good looking I am but then everyone else would be jealous and the ladies would never leave me alone.


----------



## Klondike93 (May 26, 2002)

Under your name to the left there. Not a bad looking pup, but you can't come close to Klondike.  (notice the good looking pup over to the left)

:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I'd let you in on how good looking I am but then everyone else would be jealous and the ladies would never leave me alone.
> *


:ladysman: :barf:


----------

